# How can 30yr old mike thurston look young with daily tanning sessions?



## Deusmaximus (Jul 2, 2021)

He is really a god of smv. Simply a 10/10 fuckboy. Is he using mt2 for tanning?


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jul 2, 2021)

because tanning doesnt age you its genetics/PUFAS and lifestyle. He also seems to just tan instead of burn or he might be using melanotan 2


----------



## delusionalretard (Jul 2, 2021)

No oils in his food


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 2, 2021)

delusionalretard said:


> No oils in his food


He is eating in restaurants every day. Also does a lot of party and roids.


----------



## delusionalretard (Jul 2, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> He is eating in restaurants every day. Also does a lot of party and roids.


Then it won't last for long, that is for certain.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 2, 2021)

delusionalretard said:


> Then it won't last for long, that is for certain.


I was thinking... this guy is ageing really well. He's like 31 now I think and mogs his 18yr old self.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 2, 2021)

I definitely need a deep tan too. I've been coping with beta carotene and got a nice yellow complexion but it's overrated. Being dark like Michele Morrone is ideal.


----------



## nastynas (Jul 3, 2021)

mike always had a good genetics , his natty physique was incredible too ngl. 

also 6 psl face too tbh.


smv god indeed


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 3, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> because tanning doesnt age you its genetics/PUFAS and lifestyle. He also seems to just tan instead of burn or he might be using melanotan 2





delusionalretard said:


> No oils in his food


wtf is with this forum jfl


----------



## delusionalretard (Jul 3, 2021)

68218FN395 said:


> wtf is with this forum jfl


Just mew bro


----------



## kalefartbomb (Jul 3, 2021)

Very good skin genetics. But he his not that old either, 31 is nothing these days. When I look at older pics of Greg Doucette at a similar age, he also looked pretty good but the steroids and bodybuilding diet absolutely ruined his skin since then. So let's see in a few years time. I know I managed to maintain my skin through my 30s but most people can't.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 3, 2021)

kalefartbomb said:


> Very good skin genetics. But he his not that old either, 31 is nothing these days. When I look at older pics of Greg Doucette at a similar age, he also looked pretty good but the steroids and bodybuilding diet absolutely ruined his skin since then. So let's see in a few years time. I know I managed to maintain my skin through my 30s but most people can't.


30 is the cut off for most guys on the dating market. Sunken fat pads, lost collagen, nasolabial folds, aged look, grey skin, even destroys atractive chads.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 3, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> He is eating in restaurants every day. Also does a lot of party and roids.


Roids + partying is the best lifestyle to live. You walk into bars looking like a freak and train hard on the weekdays.


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 3, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I definitely need a deep tan too. I've been coping with beta carotene and got a nice yellow complexion but it's overrated. Being dark like Michele Morrone is ideal.


I tanned myself so much last summer people thought I was Moroccan when I'm Russian 
My legs were literally Shaniqua tier. 3 hours peak sun every day. Was autistic tbh. Did a lot of ball tanning aswell jfl, there was no cutoff where I was tanned and not tanned, my entire body was tan all the same. It was getting to the point people commented about it almost everyday at my school.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 3, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> I tanned myself so much last summer people thought I was Moroccan when I'm Russian
> My legs were literally Shaniqua tier. 3 hours peak sun every day. Was autistic tbh. Did a lot of ball tanning aswell jfl, there was no cutoff where I was tanned and not tanned, my entire body was tan all the same. It was getting to the point people commented about it almost everyday at my school.


What is ball tanning? Any problems burning with Russian pheno?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 3, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> I tanned myself so much last summer people thought I was Moroccan when I'm Russian
> My legs were literally Shaniqua tier. 3 hours peak sun every day. Was autistic tbh. Did a lot of ball tanning aswell jfl, there was no cutoff where I was tanned and not tanned, my entire body was tan all the same. It was getting to the point people commented about it almost everyday at my school.


Thats like fighting a war against your own collagen and youth


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 3, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Thats like fighting a war against your own collagen and youth


I was really autistic. It was in-between when I was redpilled about health and eating PUFA every day. It was a bad idea, but hey you learn from mistakes. Nowadays I'm selective about sun exposure, but getting some every now and then during the day keep your metabolism and Dopamine high. Bare chested exposure I still do and plan to do. Really helps my chest and back acne, and required at peak day for good Vitamin D status. I will do it well-fed low-stressed so when metabolism is peak and damage tissue will be minimal.
*Personally I don't believe in keeping tabs on your Collagen religiously and worrying about sun exposure, when its overall systematic health that matters, and if you have good health tissue damage is minimised, thats why this Chad can do this for now also, when some incel with shit health avoiding sun at his age still ends up with fucked Collagen. Stress ages your face boyo not sun.* Although sun is still a stressor due to the UV and Blue Light spectrum of sun rays. Sun exposure is definitely and 90% of the population doesn't get exposed enough, from midday 11:00-13:XX for UV-B / Vitamin D to mornings for repairing Red Light spectrum of sun rays and for morning UV-A for proper Circadian Rhythm and Dopaminergic Cycling to evenings again for Red Light Cortisol lowering and tissue repairing effect. Phytochemistry I think it's called. Read on "Red Light" in Ray Peat related sites or sources.


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 3, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What is ball tanning? Any problems burning with Russian pheno?


Getting sunlight on your scrotum. At the time I heard it increased T
On burning.. you just have to get over that phase. Personally I didn't burn but what you do is tan, maybe get burned sometimes but you have to get over it to be able to tan without burning. Sometimes easing in with morning sun is good aswell


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 12, 2021)

He looks 30, doesn't look young at all there's much younger looking 30 year olds.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 12, 2021)

Genetics. My dermatologist just told me that.


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Jul 12, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> He is really a god of smv. Simply a 10/10 fuckboy. Is he using mt2 for tanning?



Hes talked shit about melanotan so i doubt it

I think he generally eats healthy and probably does avoid PUFAs. Id be surprised if he didnt. 

Living a fun exciting life and gigamogging every single person cranks up his dopamine and minimizes cortisol keeping him young 

Tbh tho mike thurston is lifestyle goals


----------



## Bdf4030 (Jul 12, 2021)

Yeah I'm sure he gets laid enough and doesn't need any help. Pretty much can get any girl he wants still at his age. We will see how much things change by 40


----------



## RoundHouse (Jul 12, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> He is really a god of smv. Simply a 10/10 fuckboy. Is he using mt2 for tanning?



Tanning has no effect on your collagen, if you dont get sun burns that is, i fucking hate the niggers on this site that think 1 minute of sun exposure will somehow fucking age you


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Jul 12, 2021)

RoundHouse said:


> Tanning has no effect on your collagen, if you dont get sun burns that is, i fucking hate the niggers on this site that think 1 minute of sun exposure will somehow fucking age you


More complex than that


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Jul 18, 2021)

sex with hot jbs gives you a healthy glow


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 18, 2021)

BugManBill said:


> sex with hot jbs gives you a healthy glow


Tight cute virgin JB pussy = lifeforce


----------



## sensen (Jul 18, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> because tanning doesnt age you its genetics/PUFAS and lifestyle. He also seems to just tan instead of burn or he might be using melanotan 2


That^ 
Sun is bad copers take another L
Just tan incrementally and be smart about how you do it


----------



## justadude (Jul 18, 2021)

most npc looking chad


----------



## jfcage (Jul 18, 2021)

Thurston is 30 years old and looks late 20s. Looks good, but I don't think he looks that young.


----------



## wristcel (Jul 18, 2021)

His life is insane. Just non stop partying and banging hot 18 year olds all around the world whilst making good money blogging/youtubing and selling his fitness programs and stuff


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 18, 2021)

6 PSL my ass, no cheekbones, no browridge, comical nose.
looks like a roided normie


----------



## BrickTop (Jul 18, 2021)

ThurstonMax:
•PhysiqueMax with moderate dosed anabolics (CLAIM NATTY)
•ColorMax with MT2 while living a glorified beach bum life (CLAIM NATTY)
•Defeat the Norwood Reaper with Turkish HT & Topical Fin/Min (No Fraud/Can’t come off perfect)
•StubbleMaxx & Crop Top Haircut to hide facial flaws and Norwooding
•Bang THOTs abroad on vacation


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 18, 2021)

Some people with med genes can be in the sun all day for years and not age at all. They age even better than Arabs/Africans sometimes too in terms of sun damage. This is mostly a subset of Greeks and south Italians, Sardinians and and Sicilians and to a smaller extent Neapolitans. Maybe some North Africans with Hellenic blood too.

I got sun damage but it hasn’t affected my collagen at all. I still look very young. Same as my parents. I’m basically Sicilian but with some Po river features like light skin


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (Jul 18, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I definitely need a deep tan too. I've been coping with beta carotene and got a nice yellow complexion but it's overrated. Being dark like Michele Morrone is ideal.


would MT2 help me? im rather pale tbh


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 18, 2021)

mamacookoil said:


> would MT2 help me? im rather pale tbh


Yes. I'm thinking of using it too. Lmk if you find a good source for it.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 18, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Some people with med genes can be in the sun all day for years and not age at all. They age even better than Arabs/Africans sometimes too in terms of sun damage. This is mostly a subset of Greeks and south Italians, Sardinians and and Sicilians and to a smaller extent Neapolitans. Maybe some North Africans with Hellenic blood too.
> 
> I got sun damage but it hasn’t affected my collagen at all. I still look very young. Same as my parents. I’m basically Sicilian but with some Po river features like light skin


North africans dont have hellenic blood


----------



## Emerson (Jul 19, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> He is eating in restaurants every day. Also does a lot of party and roids.


Mike swears he's natty 🤷‍♀️


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 30, 2021)

chad


Emerson said:


> Mike swears he's natty 🤷‍♀️


hahaha.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Aug 21, 2021)

Brotal luckpill, he comes from money otherwise he would have been on this forum with us.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 21, 2021)

Genki said:


> Brotal luckpill, he comes from money otherwise he would have been on this forum with us.


what? he would be the same attractive dude without money


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Aug 21, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> what? he would be the same attractive dude without money


Yes but at the same time all the drugs and alcohol he has Done is looksmin, he Wouldn’t have been able to afford all gear. He Wouldn’t have been the same gl 30 y/o


----------



## AscendingHero (Oct 2, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> because tanning doesnt age you its genetics/PUFAS and lifestyle. He also seems to just tan instead of burn or he might be using melanotan 2


THIS, THIS THIS

*FUCKING THIS, lol at sun copers*


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Oct 2, 2021)

Idk what you mean. Mike looks his age lmao. He looks 32. Doesn’t mean you can’t slay while looking older though.

if you want to see an actual dude who’s 30 and looks 19 look at that dude on this forum(forgot his name) but he legit looks 19. He got fillers for his cheeks and eye area but I think the youthfullness is mostly from his skincare cause he posted before he got fillers and it didn’t make TOO much of a difference

this is motivation

everyone should be trying to age like chaundo tan


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Oct 2, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> 30 is the cut off for most guys on the dating market. Sunken fat pads, lost collagen, nasolabial folds, aged look, grey skin, even destroys atractive chads.


I mean mike thurston already has sunken fat pads and nasolabial folds, and an aged look, and lost collagen from tanning lmao

but that’s not a bad thing if that’s the look ur going for which he is.

also the sheer amount of mass with Fluid retention from gear will kinda mask the shrunken fat pads and give you an appearance of a fuller face probably


----------

